# my recent Sephora/Cco/Mac haul



## cocolicouss (Nov 30, 2008)

Sephora: VIP UD eyepencils mini set, UDPP, Nars super orgasm blush, MUFE #75, Shu uemura lash curler 

CCO: Heatherette- style minx l/g, sock hop l/g, and she's bad lashes ( i was really hoping to find the lipsticks but they had none
Haunting e/s, Pagan e/s , Aquavert e/s, Tender Baby tendertone, Utterly Frivolous l/s, Stroke of Lust l/s, Electro sky p/p, Otherworldly p/p, X-Rocks blush, Accentuate Sculpt 

MAC: Fly-by-Blu e/l, Bankroll e/l, Visionarie lll, Reflects Duo Purple, Pink Platinum Metal-x, 109 brush ,Spiritulaize p/g, Commemorate sheespak powder, #116 brush


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great Stuff!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 30, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Enjoy all your new goodies


----------



## jdechant (Nov 30, 2008)

I love everything!!


----------



## kariii (Nov 30, 2008)

how much are CCO items? I've always wondered.


----------



## belle89 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 30, 2008)

I think its 30% off orginal price


----------



## kariii (Nov 30, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! that's not too bad I supposed if you missed a collection but other than that i have a PPID and that's 40% but I need to find a CCO around here that's not Gilroy lol


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_THANK YOU SO MUCH! that's not too bad I supposed if you missed a collection but other than that i have a PPID and that's 40% but I need to find a CCO around here that's not Gilroy lol_

 
yea i missed out on these so i pickd them but i wish  i had a PPID i don't think i can qualify for it


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 30, 2008)

Great haul!!!.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 30, 2008)

What a huge haul!! You will love the UD 24-7 liners


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 30, 2008)

nice haul..


----------



## Sophie040 (Nov 30, 2008)

Great haul!


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome haul.........


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 30, 2008)

nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the heatherette


----------



## chaffsters33 (Nov 30, 2008)

ok im really jealous that your cco had the mcqueen paint pots!!!1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but mine had the heatherette lipsticks! so there.....


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaffsters33* 

 
_ok im really jealous that your cco had the mcqueen paint pots!!!1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but mine had the heatherette lipsticks! so there.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 i want so badd


----------



## vivbabe10 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm so jealous of you right now! haha.

I also just picked up the pink platinum Metal-x. How are you liking it?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivbabe10* 

 
_I'm so jealous of you right now! haha.

I also just picked up the pink platinum Metal-x. How are you liking it?_

 
  i tried it with the lll and it didnt work for me at all then iused udpp and it stayed on i also put a little on my cheeck bone for a little shine and a little on top of my gloss


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great haul! How do you like the UD liners?? I was tempted to buy the same set, but the green wasn't what I expected


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 1, 2008)

Holy smokes!  Great haul!!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Great haul! How do you like the UD liners?? I was tempted to buy the same set, but the green wasn't what I expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
  i really love them i heard so much bout them so i had to get the set i love the blue one in there but the green is okay i like bankroll better tho


----------



## cuddle x bear (Dec 1, 2008)

wow your cco looks to have some great finds. enjoy all of your new goodies!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuddle x bear* 

 
_wow your cco looks to have some great finds. enjoy all of your new goodies!_

 
yes i was really surprised to see soo much there is one closer to my house but they don't have much this one was amazing but i still didn't find some of the things i was looking for


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 4, 2008)

wow now thats a great haul

enjoy


----------



## Wendy (Dec 9, 2008)

omg do they still have the stroke of lust l/s? and is this the deer park cco, if you dont mind me asking?

im sitting at the school library just _lusting_ over your haul ;]


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wendy* 

 
_omg do they still have the stroke of lust l/s? and is this the deer park cco, if you dont mind me asking?

im sitting at the school library just lusting over your haul ;]_

 
haha no this was at the one in riverhead hehe i went on black friday and i was so happy to find the stuff i did


----------



## Wendy (Dec 9, 2008)

seriously? darn it, ive been bugging my bf to drive me there for daaaays and he wont lemme go =(
he said he'll take me to riverhead & deer park for my bday & anniversary present. *screams lol

were there any more left?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice haul.
How do you like NARS Super Orgasm?


----------

